# Some maps used for my homebrew



## frankthedm (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothin much to see here yet, most these maps i found online and tweaked for my home game.

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/6680/greaterkamekiosjg3.gif

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8509/bwkaraszm3.gif

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2813/greaterkamekiosaa9.gif

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/8121/justkamekiosfg1.gif

[sblock= NPC notes not formated or complete ]NPC Name and hook/Location/Alignment / Allegiance/notes
Aurbrec, magic item merchant/Karameikos - Luln/Money/Old, Dungeon magazine
Butler, Half orc manservant/Karameikos - Luln/Aubrec/Cultured
Horned devil/Minrothad - Spiceport/LE, Thornwell/
“James”, keeper of the drunk duck/Karameikos - Fishing villiage/NG/Justifiably paranoid, His Inn is a seaworthy vessel. Worth a lot of gold to the deep ones
Jennah Morson & son, allies against the serpents/Karameikos - Duke's Road Town/LG, Ryalis, Slavic, /Oni bones in basement, brother in law was a minion of serpent folk.
, manipulative merchant/Karameikos - Krakatos/Money, /
Master Refrum, Cleric of Marduk/Karameikos - Specularum/LG, Ryalis/
Thornwell II /Minrothad - Spiceport/LE/
Merman Brothers/Minrothad - Spiceport/N, Race/
One eyed bartender of the Overfull helm tavern/Karameikos - Specularum/N money/ [/sblock]


----------

